# lots and lots of pictures



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the tiels. I will get some of the budgies here tomorrow. I have to uplode them and get some aswell. But heres what i'm posting to show off my cuties.

New big swing ( had to be moved because cage moved. will get recent picture soon.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

and more



























































































* Please note in the last picture, i do not house my birds together. They have there own cages and play together. They all get along really well to the point hugs and sonic feed each other.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

When did Hugs' face get so yellow!  Great pics!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great pic's both your tiels are cuties


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are both too cute.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> When did Hugs' face get so yellow!  Great pics!


It started like a month ago. I saw little dots of a nice bright yellow. I guessed when we was a baby he was a male because he face was really yellow then to. Apperently i was right lol. Over the last month it has gotten a lot of yellow and i belive it will keep getting yellow as he moults more. As he moults the color of his wings are getting darker aswell.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh lovely photos!! I love the idea of the swing, that's really great.


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

I got extra happy when I saw the And more in your next post.
I almost thought how could you end with 7 pictures. 
That would be depriving us, especially me!!

Hugs and Slush are both extra gorgeous with the extra pictures you posted. 
I love how Hugs' face is almost yellow, but not quite.
It's adorable.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I expect him to look a lot like his dad with a real bright face. A few more moults and it should look really yellow. After all the pinnies i saw when i have them a shower i would say he is either ending a moult right now or starting one. Could mean more pretty feathers to keep and stick in my candles


----------

